# Médieval & renaissance of Albania from catholic albanians?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If im accurated there is 40% of christian in albania back in time they were more, before ottoman invasion, most of christian albanians today or from orthodox rites, but what about , catholicism in albania and it's music common guys, mother Theresa was albanian, so they most have been rich history of medieval and renaissance music , madrigalist , motetist , missa, and so on ect...

Please people informed me what should i purchased if im looking for genuine christian catholic albanians music of ancient lore.

Any album worth checking out, anyone albanian and know more on the subject than us or a ardent musicologist that know everything baout these era. Than one might says why albania well it's close to italy, thus said thus meaning , these country had mutual trading culture and so on..

:tiphat:


----------

